# BMW Motorrad presents the BMW R 1200 R “DarkWhite” special model.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich*. As a traditional roadster, the BMW R 1200 R offers an almost ideal synthesis of riding dynamics, agility and classic design within the boxer series with a spirited 81 kW (110 HP). It combines nimble handling with impressive good looks and balanced ergonomics, offering maximum motorcycling pleasure at its purest.

In the R 1200 R "DarkWhite" special model, BMW Motorrad highlights its sporty side, something that has always typified BMW roadsters with boxer engines. 
The special model underlines dynamic aspirations in an exciting contrast between the bodywork with its light white paintwork and the jet black of the drivetrain and wheels. Frame in asphalt grey, swingarm, rear axle housing and triangular wishbone in matt black and black anodised fork tubes lend the roadster an exclusive high-tech feel. The sports windshield reduces the strain on the rider in the area of the helmet and upper body. The standard sports seat provides perfect contact with the motorcycle.

In addition, the BMW R 1200 R "DarkWhite" special model can be individually enhanced with special accessories and optional extras from the extensive BMW Motorrad range.

The highlights of the BMW R 1200 R "DarkWhite".
• Light white paintwork on front mudguard, fuel tank, taillight cover, headlight cover and fairings.
• Drivetrain and wheels in black.
• Frame in asphalt grey.
• Swingarm, rear axle housing and triangular wishbone in matt black.
• Black anodised fork tube.
• Sports windshield.
• Sports seat.

The market launch is scheduled for 1 October 2013.


----------

